# My Avatar!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2005)

I have lost my avatar! I cant get it back either. Where it say Delete avatar..... its checked! And I cant UNCHECK IT! Plus Under profile picture....... well what the heck is that? HELLLPPPP!!! :-(


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2005)

So is the picture under Profile thingy what you want as your avatar?

I checked and it seems like everything SHOULD work. Try it again.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2005)

Avatars are small graphics that are displayed under your username whenever you post.
Do not use an avatar
Note: if you have a custom avatar selecting this option will delete it.

I cant uncheck it!!!!!  

And under EDIT PROFILE PICTURE I get this:

 Your Current Profile Picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Delete current profile picture?

Custom Profile PictureYou may upload a new custom image using the controls below. Either enter the URL to the image you wish to use, or use the upload control to upload an image directly from your own computer.Enter Profile Picture URL:
  Upload a Profile Picture From Your Computer:
 Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 64.0 KB (whichever is smaller).HELP!!!!!!!!!!:-( :-(


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2005)

OK, what I get when I look at it is that your picture is too large for an avatar. Everything looks like it is OK. Try resetting everything and trying again. It SHOULD work.

Sorry for the trouble. I am not that good at this stuff either.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry Alix...... it still wont let me UNclick the "Do not use avatar" button. :-(  I have tried everything. 

When I go under "edit profile picture" I can upload my old avatar and others too. But I just cant uncheck that DARN "do not use avatar" button.


----------



## Raine (Mar 11, 2005)

DS, did you click the reset button?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah...... didnt do anything. NOTHING! AARRGHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Raine (Mar 11, 2005)

Is it the correct size?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes. Im trying to load back my OLD avatar and its not working.

The darn button wont clear! I cant reset it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2005)

It says (where my avatar WAS) "No Avatar Specified"


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm baffled. Everywhere I look your profile seems OK. Try logging off the site and back on again. Thats all I can think of. I will PM GB and see if he is better at this than I am.


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2005)

I tried to upload your avatar from my computer, but I got the following message:

The uploaded image is too large. This user's permissions limits him/her to maximum dimensions of -1 by -1.

That doesn't seem to make a lot of sense to me. I think MJ or Kitchenelf may need to wave their magic wand. I will let them know of the situation and hopefully they will be able to fix it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks GB!


----------



## MJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I fixed it Sushi. Sorry about the inconvienece.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2005)

THANNNNNNNNNNNK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 11, 2005)

I got the same thing.  I started a thread asking about that, and the reply I got from kitchenelf was that the ability to post new avatars hasn't been activated yet.  I have one that I designed that I want to use.  I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 11, 2005)

AllenMI, I would tell MJ about it or GB. Maybe they can help.


----------



## MJ (Mar 12, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I got the same thing. I started a thread asking about that, and the reply I got from kitchenelf was that the ability to post new avatars hasn't been activated yet. I have one that I designed that I want to use. I'm patiently waiting.


Is that the one you wanted?


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, that's it!  Thanks, MJ!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 13, 2005)

HEY I TRIED to post a new thread.... and it said that THIS site is NOT accepting NEW posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What is going on???!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the site is VERY slow today.

What gives??!!


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2005)

HI DS, Andy is in the process of trying to fix some things. I think the new post problem might be related to that.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok.


----------



## TexasTamale (Mar 14, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I have lost my avatar! I cant get it back either.HELLLPPPP!!!


 
Was this your original avatar Sush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope this is the one you were looking for and you can just use it a "new" avatar8)


----------



## jkath (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm having the same problem as Sushi did - can anyone wave the magic wand over me too?


----------

